
I accidentally committed an auth file to GitHub - todsacerdoti
https://twitter.com/holomarked/status/1222050592811552769
======
dastx
I don't understand how this happens. Before I commit I always, always read
through my the staged area. A simple git diff --staged (I have it aliased as
gds) is enough. I've been able to prevent this kind of thing every single time
it has happened both professionally and in my own personal projects.

~~~
osdotsystem
Thanks for tip

------
osdotsystem
The feeling after doing that ...

